# One "N" becomes an "O", and a tale of woe



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The Monster Boy Q'd in standard today with a lovely clean run, I believe 9 seconds under course time but I have to check that. So his NAP just became an OAP, good dog! edit---I was wrong, he was more than 14 seconds under course time  !

The jumpers run was AWESOME. Hit the weaves perfectly. Did everything perfectly. I was so proud of him. He was well under course time. Got to right before the last jump, took off for the jump, everyone assumed he had the Q and the new title, and they started to cheer. He knocked down the bar (it was the double jump) on the LAST JUMP :doh:. That's my tale of woe!

Now I am not saying the cheering is what made him hit the bar. What really happened is people assumed he had the Q, which pissed off the agility gods, and they struck him down. Never assume. I learned that about the obedience gods a long time ago!

But I was very proud of him, he did a great job today. The only thing I don't like about him having 1 title and not the other one is they only run 1 ring shows here in the winter, and typically they run the excellent classes first, usually standard first. So he will be in the first event, and near the last event. That's going to be a bit of a pain!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

A temporary pain that will be quickly rectified at the next trial! Don't you worry. 

CONGRATULATIONS TITO MONSTER!!!!!!!

Great weekend you had.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Give that boy a big ol' hug from me! That is terrific, wish you had pictures. One of these days! Congratulations. It's been a GREAT weekend for several GRF'rs!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Tito!! What a great dog you are 

Congratulations on the name change!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

congrats on your new Open title!! I am really looking forward to showing in agility with all you guys posting about it!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys are just rocking those legs.. Congrats to all!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Like Ann said, I am sure he will be in both classes soon! He is doing so well! Barley was in Excellent A Standard before he had his first Open JWW leg! 

I think he just wanted to save one of his Open titles for a show that had title ribbons!! :curtain:

PS, the last jump thing totally SUCKS! I think everyone has been there. I think the only thing worse is knocking the first bar, been there too... No cheering until all four feet are on the ground and and always run through the last jump! 

*GO TEAM TITO!*


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! That dog just keeps on rollin'


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

His first ever trial, first Novice JWW, he had never seen a jumpers course let alone run one. Just plowed right THRU the first bar. I was feeling his agility career wasn't going to go too well 



sammydog said:


> Congratulations!!!! Like Ann said, I am sure he will be in both classes soon! He is doing so well! Barley was in Excellent A Standard before he had his first Open JWW leg!
> 
> I think he just wanted to save one of his Open titles for a show that had title ribbons!! :curtain:
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Barb - about the moving him to Excellent - you do not have to move him up, I always kept Rowdy & Casey in synch until they had finished JWW & STD, Novice & Open - it really helped with scheduling


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Barb - about the moving him to Excellent - you do not have to move him up, I always kept Rowdy & Casey in synch until they had finished JWW & STD, Novice & Open - it really helped with scheduling


You can do that but why would you? You might be wasting some Q's. Move up, I thought about waiting and keeping Belle in synch but my trainer was not for that at all. I am glad I did not. Once you are in excellent you will be in synch for the rest of your career. It's just one more Q.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had thought about keeping him in open for the next 5 trials, which we have already entered, but more because he's not *quite* ready for excellent yet. But our trainer says no, move him up, let him get experience on the excellent courses rather than running open ones. She says worst that can happen is he will NQ, and he just might get some legs. (she thinks he's ready, I'm not so sure)
The really good thing is I live 10 minutes from the trial site, so I could go home and go back if it's going to be several hours between classes.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would move him up! There is no reason to stay in open... courses change so much between judges anyways, you may as well start getting him ready for the challenges in excellent!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way To Go Tito and Barb!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> IThe really good thing is I live 10 minutes from the trial site, so I could go home and go back if it's going to be several hours between classes.


I am completely baffled by the show talk, but hey - 10 minutes form home is excellent. Congrats Tito Monster.


----------

